# Anyone know what these are?



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok this is my first time trying this so be patient with me  I have 2 plants I would like id on and one mint type plant that I'm not sure exactly what it is - it seems to be atypical in that it does not spread at all just stays in a nice ball shape year after year. The second plant seems very susceptible to powdery mildew - this was one of the only fairly clean specimens I could find. 

And photobucket now has video ads?!!!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Yay it worked! Sorry the first one is rotated, not good enough at this yet to fix


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have the middle one in my yard, don't know the name other than stupid weed. Sorry.
Bottom one looks kind of like a mint. Does it have a square stem and does it have an odor when crushed?
Are the flowers in the first pic really part of that plant? Pretty sure I've seen those flowers before but with a grassy looking plant.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Bottom pic looks like horehound. Considered very invasive in certain habitats. Not much scent, the sign to distinguish it from other square-stemmed plants is the felty leaves.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

First one looks like Venus' Looking Glass to me.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

3rd picture looks like happy mature Applemint. You can tell by the smell...


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

The third one def. is a mint. Just wondered about what kind because it isn't invasive. It's very minty - but more spearminty I guess. I use it in tea.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> I have the middle one in my yard, don't know the name other than stupid weed. Sorry.
> Bottom one looks kind of like a mint. Does it have a square stem and does it have an odor when crushed?
> Are the flowers in the first pic really part of that plant? Pretty sure I've seen those flowers before but with a grassy looking plant.


Yep the flowers in the first pics are definitely on the plant. On the third one, it's a mint was just wondering what kind.

Wanting to know what these are because I'm learning about herbalism and trying to id everything that grows around here and learn medicinal usages.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The middle one is a _sanicula_ of some type. Haven't been able to come up with the species yet.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

blu_redneck said:


> First one looks like Venus' Looking Glass to me.


Thank you, I think that is right


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> The middle one is a _sanicula_ of some type. Haven't been able to come up with the species yet.


Tyvm that gives me something to work with


----------

